# Is this any good? Cabela's Instigator Bow Four-Piece Kit by BOWTECH



## WickedGoodOutdoors (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking to get a couple bows for my Boys & I and I don't know Sheet from Shinola about Bows. Is this any good?

Cabela's Instigator Bow Four-Piece Kit by BOWTECH 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...ination=/category/Compound-Bows/103967280.uts

[email protected]


I need to sell Outboard motor parts to afford these. Come on Guys help me out! Buy something!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

My son is 12 and on the small side. Take a look at the Freb Bear Apprentice II. everything you read above, it is $299 and it's a Fred Bear bow! Got his at Christmas. Already killed hog and Ram. Going for an Axis in 3 weeks.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

My 11 year old is shooting my wifes old apprentice one, before that he shot a diamond nuclear ice (which I dont think they make anymore). 

Before bow season he was shooting 3-4 times a week and wasnt able to get to the 30lb draw mark. That bow only drops to 30, if your boys are much younger than mine I look for something with a lower draw


----------



## SoTxPighunter (Jul 5, 2012)

If they still make it check out the Diamond "edge" it tops out at 60 lbs and as low as 25 it's draw spectrum I believe is from 23 to 29" then I believe they have a program where diamond has limbs that swap out with the current ones on the Edge so when your youngester grows the bow can grow with him or her.
STP


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

For that price I would go with a name brand bow, Diamond, Bear, PSE. The Diamonds have nice bows and yes they can grow with your kid by swapping out the limbs.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

UnclePoPo said:


> For that price I would go with a name brand bow, Diamond, Bear, PSE. The Diamonds have nice bows and yes they can grow with your kid by swapping out the limbs.


Bowtech is made by diamond and carries same warranty.


----------

